# لماذا لايستجيب الله لنا احيانا



## جاكلين عريان (29 مارس 2010)

​ *لماذا أحيانا لا يستجيب الله لصلاتي ؟؟؟

لن يوجد من هو مثل الله في كمال الصلاح واتساع المحبة التي لا تقاس !!!
من يؤمن بصلاح الله يترك كل أموره بين يديه ، وهو يدبرها حسب صلاحه ، والله وحده هو مصدر كل عطية صالحة ...







[ لا تطلب أن تكون الأمور دائماً حسب رغباتك لأنها ليست دائماً حسب إرادة الله ، بل الأفضل صلي كما تعلمنا قائلاً " لتكن مشيئتك في حياتي " ( مت6: 11 ) ، ليكن هذا هو مبدأك في الطلب من أجل كل الأشياء التي تخصك – لأن الله دائماً يريد لك كل ما هو صالح ومريح لروحك ، وهذا هو – دائماً – ما لا تطلب أنت من أجله .

كم مرة طلبت وصليت من أجل أمور تبدو صالحة لي ، وبحماقة عارضت إرادة الله وأصررت على الطلب ولم أترك الأمر لله يدبره كما يُريد لأنه يعرف الأفضل والأكثر صلاحاً لي . وبعد أن حصلت على هذا الشيء حدثت لي خيبة أمل – ذلك لأني لم أطلب حسب إرادة الله . إن حصولي على هذا الشيء أثبت عكس ما كنت أتوقع وأفتكر .

لا تضطرب وتحزن إذا لم تحصل على طلباتك من الله ... الله يريد أن يفيدك أكثر بأن يُعلمك الإلحاح في الصلاة مع الصبر في الوقوف أمامه ، لأنه أي شيء اسمى من الوقوف أمام الله في حديث معه والدخول في شركته .
*
*




أبحث فقط في طلباتك عن ملكوت الله وبره – أي كل فضيلة ومعرفة ... والباقي يزاد لكم .]




من أقوال / القديس نيلوس السينائي*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 مارس 2010)

*موضوع جميل
يَا لَعُمْقِ غِنَى اللهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ! مَا أَبْعَدَ أَحْكَامَهُ عَنِ الْفَحْصِ وَطُرُقَهُ عَنِ الِاسْتِقْصَاءِ! 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 مارس 2010)

احيانا لا يستجيب ابدا:36_1_4::36_1_4:

استجب يا رب


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (30 مارس 2010)

*لا تضطرب وتحزن إذا لم تحصل على  طلباتك من الله ... الله يريد أن يفيدك أكثر بأن يُعلمك الإلحاح في الصلاة  مع الصبر في الوقوف أمامه ، لأنه أي شيء اسمى من الوقوف أمام الله في حديث  معه والدخول في شركته .


ميرسى ياقمرايه
*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 أبريل 2010)

​


جاكلين عريان قال:


> ​*
> أبحث فقط في طلباتك عن ملكوت الله وبره – أي كل فضيلة ومعرفة ... والباقي يزاد لكم .]
> 
> 
> ...






​


----------



## tamav maria (5 أبريل 2010)

الله طويل البال وكثير الرحمة
احنا بس اللي ماعنديناش صبر

موضوع رائع


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

*الرب لا يستجيب لينا  أحيانالانه هذا بيكون لصالحنا ونحن لا نعرف ونزمر *


----------

